# Wagner - Das Rheingold



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Muse Wanderer said:


> I decided to dip into Wagner these last few weeks. Being opera I always need to start with a DVD with libretto / subtitles and total undivided attention.
> 
> Started off with Das Rheingold. Levine's 1990 Met Opera interpretation is good and an ideal start for a newcomer like me in view of the traditional setting. Siegfried Jerusalem as Loge is a brilliant interpreter and actor. James Morris as Wotan has top notch singing ability:
> 
> ...


----------

